# D40 vs. D70



## jonahr (Aug 25, 2008)

I am interested in purchasing my first dslr, and i am seriously considering either the d40 or the d70, other than the obvious difference in size and age, are their any differences in features between the two?


----------



## epp_b (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, but whether or not the differences are significant for you depends on your usage.

DP Review has obscene amounts of specifications on both cameras:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond40/
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond70/


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 26, 2008)

The D70 has a focusing motor, making compatiable with all af lenses, the d40 requires AFS lenses for autofocus, which are less common and more expensive.

The D70 has a more convienent button layout and requires less menu-digging to change common options.

The D40 has a MUCH larger screen

The D40 has a larger memory buffer, allowing it to take more pictures without a pause.

The D70's battery life is forever and a day, the d40 doesn't last as long--probably due to the larger screen.

D70 uses compact flash, the d40 uses sd

Picture quality is nearly identical.

The D70 cost about $350 used, the D40 goes for about $250 used.

Overall they are both good cameras, I prefer the D70 due to it's size and button layout, and autofocus motor.


----------

